# Free cycle of IVF on the NHS



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all

I have secondary infertility and was wondering whether anyone on here has been given a free cycle of IVF on the NHS. I had an appointment with my consultant last month and she is going to take my case to the board to see whether the board will offer me a free cycle due to the reason behind my secondary infertility. 


Karen


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

hello,

i think the answer they will come back with is no  . there is a woman on a thread i am chatting on who has just been refused and they took months to tell her that. i think nhs see it as if you have 1 your not missing out. (not my opinion). you never know though you may get lucky in your area.

all the best x


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

The criteria depend on which PCT commissions your care.
Mine won't fund IVF for me now, even though I had fertility issues prior to my first bub that I had to fund 100% myself (as it wasn't funded on NHS at the time), and have shelled out thousands - because I now already have one child.
It took months to get confirmation of this, and I did appeal, although I got too stressed so couldn't face actually going to the board myself to give evidence, so sure enough appeal bombed.

W&C


----------

